# HTML 5 ja oder nein?



## Crunchip (16. März 2011)

Hallo,
Ich würde gerne wissen ob HTML5 schon einsatzbereit ist und ob man damit schon arbeiten kann oder doch lieber noch drauf verzichten sollte und dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt seine Dateien umschreiben?
Zudem würde mich mal eine gute Referenz zu HTML5 interessieren. Was alles neu ist und was es für neue möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## mgraf (17. März 2011)

Ich hab es schon in einigen (2) Instanzen laufen...

Für ältere Browser gibt es verschiedene Frameworks, die bei Problemen abhilfe schaffen.

http://meiert.com/de/publications/talks/20090924/#toc-nova-elements-new
http://scriptshit.de/blog/show/HTML5-Tag-bersicht-und-Dokumentaufbau
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dparys/arch...-webseite-mit-webmatrix-erstellen-teil-3.aspx
http://www.html5rocks.com/


ABER: HTML5 ist noch kein Standard, auch nicht in den nächsten Jahren, man kann es zwar schon verwenden, aber man sollte es sich auch überlegen ob es schon Sinn macht...

lg
michi


----------



## LenaK (18. März 2011)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Michi. Ich würde mir auch gut überlegen, ob es Sinn macht. Ich wollte auch schon mit HTML5 arbeiten, habs dann aber sein lassen, weil es für mich keinen Sinn macht, wenn es nicht Standard wird. 
Aber du kannst ja mal damit arbeiten und dann deine Erfahrungen schreiben


----------

